# Favourite chapters - The Two Towers



## Ithrynluin (Dec 12, 2004)

Which are they and why?

How does the Two Towers compare to the other two volumes for you?

Try to narrow it down to 3, or 5 at the most...


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 12, 2004)

"The Window on the West", along with "The Forbidden Pool" (though I didn't vote for that one) are definitely my favorite chapters in TTT. These are the chapters when Sam, Frodo, and Smeagol finally get a break from their long and hard journey. All of book 4 is rather depressing until this chapter, when they meet Faramir and he gives them aid and the soldiers of Gondor are all friendly towards the Hobbits. It gives the travellers (and the reader) renewed hope for the journey. I think that this chapter was one of Tolkien's best.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 13, 2004)

I would say 'The Window On The West' a great chapter, much like all the others.  Why? Well we get to meet one of the most noble characters in Tolkien's book-Faramir, not only do we learn that we can trust him, but we learn that there is no absolute in Middle-Earth, or rather, that some can resist the lure of the ring, yes the ring has corrupted Isildur and many many mighty kings have been corrupted by other rings, it is simple Faramir, brother of Boromir and captain of the Rangers who rejects the lure of it-though we later learn that there is one other who can resist the lure of the ring-simple Samwise. 

Not only is it great because we are introduced to Faramir but because we get to hear about the history of Gondor, learn of some of the habits of the men of Gondor and a few comical scenes too. The contrast between the Hobbits and the Rangers is nice too.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT is my least favourite of the three volumes, though the words 'least favourite' cannot really be applied to any part of _The Lord of the Rings_.

My very favourite chapters:

_The White Rider_ - One of the greatest chapters in the books, period. Gandalf's return is simply overwhelming, a true turn of the tide, and a wonderful reunion of friends. We also get to learn a great deal of what went on 'behind the curtains', and for a fan of the Maiar/Ainur, that's a very tasty dish indeed!  

_The King of the Golden Hall_ - Not that I'm a huge fan of the Rohirrim or anything, but this chapter is superb, again mostly owing to Gandalf. He is just an especially admirable figure after his transformation into 'the white', and his dealings with Theoden and Grima are a great read.

_The Voice of Saruman_ - This chapter is a favourite on account of the confrontation between Gandalf and Saruman. The whole scene in front of Orthanc makes me turn the pages rapidly and greedily, and comes to an end all too soon.


----------



## Aglarband (Dec 16, 2004)

Flotsam and Jetsam for me, the first reunion of the Hobbits and the big folk is great, considering Gimli's love of their Hobbit weed... That and it's the chapter were we find out how much Ents rock.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 16, 2004)

Aglarband said:


> That and it's the chapter were we find out how much Ents rock.



Their handling of rocks sure rocked!  

Trust Ithryn to come up with cheesy lines.  

But that is a good chapter indeed.


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 17, 2004)

_The Choices of Master Samwise_
Ro me this is perhaps the most touching chapter in the whole book. Believing himself alone, with a hopeless task ahead, Sam decides to press on alone to fulfill the Quest against overwhelming odds.


----------



## Niniel (Dec 17, 2004)

The choices of Master Samwise- I just love how Sam shows how much he loves Frodo and how courageous he is when he takes the Ring.


----------



## treebeardgarden (Dec 18, 2004)

Treebeard is my favorite chapter and character, as if the name didn't give that away.

The whole premis of these creatures the ENTS is amazing, they take a very long to discuss anything, as the entmoot shows. However once there mind is made up, some say they rock. 

I say they are the most devistating character in the LOTR. with the possible exeption of the Oliphaunts. These however did not have such a far reaching effect. There only use being in battle and then on the losing side.

What would Saruman have achieved had the Ent & Hourns not taken control of Isengard?


----------



## Turgon (Jan 26, 2005)

Too many choices here.

The Two Towers is probably my favourite of the three.

 

But I narrowed it down.

_The Departure of Boromir_ - Another member of the Fellowship falls - though this time the death is bittersweet. Boromir falls bravely, redeeming himself in the eyes of the reader, and there is a certain sense of rightness about the whole thing. Not that Boromir deserved to die - more a sense that it was the best thing for him. The Song for Boromir is very touching, and his sending off is inspired. I also think it was a pretty wise move on Tolkien's part - given Gandalf's return soon after.

_The White Rider_ - Hehe!! The return of the G-man - what more do I need to say?

_The Window on the West_ - For all the reasons Inder mentions. I really do love this chapter. In some ways Faramir himself is the window, and through him we get a glimpse of the true greatness of Numenor, not great ships or fell swords, but the simple nobility of honest men.

Honourable mention goes to Helm's Deep, because the passage with Aragorn standing atop the walls awaiting the rising of the sun, whilst below the orcs jeer him, is probably my favourite scene in all three books.


----------



## Meselyn (Jan 26, 2005)

_Helm's Deep_- Tolkien prevides another great epic battle scene in the LOTR series. It pits men, and elves against Orcs, and Urikai.

_The Choices Of Master Samwise_- Possibly the most sad part in TTT. He thinks Frodo is dead, and takes the ring, sting and leaves frodo alive for the orcs.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 27, 2005)

Turgon said:


> _The Window on the West_ - For all the reasons Inder mentions. I really do love this chapter. In some ways Faramir himself is the window, and through him we get a glimpse of the true greatness of Numenor, not great ships or fell swords, but the simple nobility of honest men.
> 
> Honourable mention goes to Helm's Deep, because the passage with Aragorn standing atop the walls awaiting the rising of the sun, whilst below the orcs jeer him, is probably my favourite scene in all three books.



You're exactly right Turgon, excellent idea. Faramir _was_ the window.

I like this chapter not only for Faramir, but the other window, the waterfall, the colors and the fish, and even the cave itself makes the scene one of the most evocative descriptions of a place of beauty in the LotR. Hehe, for some reason I'm thinking now of the Rainbow Cleft that Tuor travels.

I probably should have voted for Window myself, but I used up my votes in order.

Oh and that Moment with Aragorn is the best in TTT. That's one of the few specific moments I remember reading for the first time. To me Aragorn wouldn't be as cool if not for that.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 28, 2005)

Saruman. His voice. Honestly, when reading that I was on the edge of my seat. I swear I began to see things his way. Awesome chapter, great hidden meanings and allegories, best drama of the entire epic book, best chapter in the books. I totally fell in love with that chapter.



Arvedui said:


> _The Choices of Master Samwise_
> Ro me this is perhaps the most touching chapter in the whole book. Believing himself alone, with a hopeless task ahead, Sam decides to press on alone to fulfill the Quest against overwhelming odds.


 
Oddly enough, I saw Sam's decision as a desperate and confused hash of things. He got lucky, face it


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 28, 2005)

I like Helm`s deep because of the battle. I like the battles very much and this one is great. Tolkien give us a lot of information about the keep and the deep. I see many people like this chapter.


----------



## Morgul Agent (Feb 4, 2005)

I voted for:

Riders of Rohan (I love the running across the grass, and the dialogue with Eomer)

King of the Golden Hall (intro of one of my faves, Theoden)

The Voice of Saruman (some of Tolkien's best dialogue ever!)

Passage of the Marshes (a great, eerie Gollum chapter)

Shelob's Lair (darker and stinkier in the book, than in the film!)


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 7, 2005)

A straight tie between the Riders of Rohan and the Window on the West.

Riders of Rohan I am afraid gets the nomination purely because of "ELENDIL! I AM ARAGORN SON OF ARATHORN. . ."

Oh Gosh, that is energetic. . .

Anyway, but Window on the West is possibly the most beautiful, suspensful, character filled chapter. Faramir is wonderful, even when somewhat threatening. Honestly, however, the character development goes on into the Forbidden Pool so I should've selected that as well, but I didn't think to. I don't precisely remember where the breaks are in the three chapter sequence Rabbit-Window-Pool (that sounds like a karate move. . .Crouching Kitty, Hidden Gecko!), however. They all sort of blend into one very nice mix. Window has the best of the bits in it though, being the middle and the meat.


----------



## Mike (Feb 15, 2005)

"The Stairs of Cirith Ungol"

That description of the army issuing forth from Minas Morgul still sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## Halasían (Apr 17, 2021)

Favourite chapters - The Two Towers​


Ithrynluin said:


> Which are they and why?
> How does the Two Towers compare to the other two volumes for you?


I decided to 'narrow' it down to two choices per _book_, which there is two in each of the three volumns.

Book III:
*King of the Golden Hall* - Because I liked the interactions of the characters. I always saw Theoden as being more enchanted by the 'voice of Saruman' working through Grima Wormtongue than his outright possession by Saruman. And of course, we meet Eowyn!
*The Palantir* - Because they were quite interesting on how they worked!

Book IV:

*Of Herbs and Stewed Rabbit* - Because of the whole exploration of Ithilien by the Hobbits and Gollum, and the introduction of the Haradrim and the Ithilien Rangers and Faramir.
*The Window On The West* - Because it was an extension of the previous chapter, and the secret Henneth Annun was awesomly described. And it hhad more of Faramir and his 'Numenarion' demeanour.

Overall, Two Towers was a 'transitional' book for me. A little slow and thick, but it was somewhat necessary as it was adding lore and placing the strings between The Fellowship of the Ring and Return of the King.


----------



## SarumanofManyColours (May 23, 2021)

I personally really liked the Chapter _Treebeard_ and the _Voice of Saruman_. 
Treebeard is one of my favourite characters and the whole chapter just has a nice, relaxing quality to it.
I like the _Voice of Saruman_ because it really showcases the power Gandalf has now over Saruman, whose previously very intimidating aura is slowly falling apart.


----------

